# FINISHED CANOE BUILD



## firewhatfire (Jun 30, 2018)

I have finally finished building my canoe.  6 months from start to able to park in my garage again.  Poplar, Eastern Red Cedar and Western Red Cedar.  Comments and Critiques are welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## mark james (Jun 30, 2018)

*You are going to put that art piece in the water???  *

Superb.


----------



## Super Dave (Jun 30, 2018)

That a work or art, not a canoe . Well done !


----------



## ajollydds (Jun 30, 2018)

Simply fabulous!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jun 30, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL CANOE!!!  If you're ever in Montana with this let me know, I live very close to one of the hottest fishing holes on the Missouri river.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## mark james (Jun 30, 2018)

No, no, no...


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Jun 30, 2018)

Obviously the fish think the canoe is amazing too!  Really great canoe!!!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 30, 2018)

WOWSERS PHIL!!!! That is amazing! Fantastic job.....good to see the finished pics.
Tell me, what is the round black part at the stern....or is it the bow??? Can’t tell with out a rudder! Could this be a blue tooth speaker?
....and who is the guy with the beard??? You didn’t have one the last time I was down there!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 30, 2018)

Awesome work.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 30, 2018)

Port hole for storage.  I should have put a blue tooth speaker in and may swap 1 end out(both have them)  Beard left with the colder weather.  It will reappear at some point.  



Charlie_W said:


> WOWSERS PHIL!!!! That is amazing! Fantastic job.....good to see the finished pics.
> Tell me, what is the round black part at the stern....or is it the bow??? Can’t tell with out a rudder! Could this be a blue tooth speaker?
> ....and who is the guy with the beard??? You didn’t have one the last time I was down there!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 30, 2018)

I was about to look this project up two days ago.  You did a fantastic job building it. Great to see the completion. Enjoy!


----------



## Curly (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice looking watercraft. An original design or did you work from a book or plans? What does it weigh? Thanks.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 30, 2018)

worked from a set of plans(Merimac) 16 ft.  Since I used the Poplar and added the end caps in it the weight is just over 75lbs.  Would be lighter if only cedar was used.  



Curly said:


> Nice looking watercraft. An original design or did you work from a book or plans? What does it weigh? Thanks.


----------



## gtriever (Jun 30, 2018)

Fantastic job, but WHY are you putting something as gorgeous as that in the water?!?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 30, 2018)

only boat I own.  Built it to use.  



gtriever said:


> Fantastic job, but WHY are you putting something as gorgeous as that in the water?!?


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow, there's some skill in building that so well

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## leehljp (Jul 1, 2018)

Beautiful work of art! WOW!

Sam Maloof would have been proud of you. He believed that beautiful wood art should be functional and used!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 1, 2018)

Congratulations on a job well done.  I have always wanted to do one of those and am jealous that you actually did one. Beautiful work.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jul 1, 2018)

That is beautiful and amazing work!


----------



## Missyg15 (Jul 3, 2018)

WOW!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 3, 2018)

Beautiful job!  In post #6, second picture- is that your bait?


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Jul 4, 2018)

Wow seems to be the interjection of choice and the first one that came to my mind as well...WOW!

But 6 months? That's why I turn pens! ;O)


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 10, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Beautiful job!  In post #6, second picture- is that your bait?





It appears to be my bait.  Can’t remember what it was, maybe a frog.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RobS (Sep 11, 2018)

WOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!
Jaw dropping.


----------



## SJScher (Sep 11, 2018)

I am very jealous, outstanding job.  Congrats!!


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 11, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## MikeL (Sep 18, 2018)

That is beautiful!  Hang it on the wall, don’t get it dirty or wet.


----------



## philipff (Sep 19, 2018)

Such Beauty!   Would love to know how much it weighs???????????  Philip


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2018)

My bucket list just got longer!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 20, 2018)

philipff said:


> Such Beauty!   Would love to know how much it weighs???????????  Philip





Thanks y’all, 

it weighs in at about 75 lbs.  if I hadn’t used poplar it would be lots lighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

